# Meet Arnie - The Fattest White's in Town



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Found these on another forum a while ago I had saved them and just found them on my computer and thought i'd share (hope the owner doesn't mind!) 

He is the FATTEST white's i have ever seen!:gasp:






















































I remember reading the owner bought him from the pet store like this and he's currently on a diet :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

That's disgusting.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> That's disgusting.


dont be mean :whip:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks like Jabba the hutt :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

andaroo said:


> dont be mean :whip:


I'm not! The owners have been!


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Good God! :gasp: Poor frog - he looks aweful, how can people let them get that bad - and a pet shop too! Glad to hear he's on a diet now!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Pleco07 said:


> Looks like Jabba the hutt :whistling2:


damn you beat me to it!

but he really does.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

They do like their food and are very inactive. Bless.

Marina


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> That's disgusting.





andaroo said:


> dont be mean :whip:


 
But it does look awefull!


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pleco07 said:


> Looks like Jabba the hutt :whistling2:


lmao, they really do!! Or the other guy from star wars ep 1, boss nass.


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

Pleco07 said:


> Looks like Jabba the hutt :whistling2:


Thats exactally what i was gonna say:lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

well not hard for them to get like that all they do is sleep and eat.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like that 19lb baby from Indonesia.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

You got those pics from the fatfrogforums yes? I used to like checking for updates from his owner but since that forum died (why, anyone?) I haven't been able to


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Check out arnies newest pics here:


Login

OMG







I wonder what his BMI is :lol2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

My word, he was never put on a diet and I recon the own just used the excuse that he got him that fat in the first pic. To many pinkies I think.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

my god, that is one very overweight whites tree frog! they are greedy little things, and will eat and eat given half a chance, you can't even see that guys ear drum anymore 

do you know how old he is?


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

From the other forum...


> Arnie has lost weight.... Actually, he seems to have put himself on a diet over the last few months...Also, for the record...... in the aprox. 16 months I have owned him, I have never feed him any kind of rodent... Also, I do not feed him very much. Even when he was eating really well, he would eat maybe 4 crickets every other day... Now, he eats maybe 2-3 crickets every 2-3 days...
> 
> I think old age is catching up with him. He prefers to just stay on the ground now and not sit in his tree. I have been thinking that he is older than I originally thought. In fact, I talked to the girl that sold him to me today and she said that he was already an adult when she started there which was about 3 years ago... I am thinking that this frog is possibly 9-10 years old.
> 
> This frog is a truly great pet,. Normally, I consider my frog hobbying as more of a collection hobby.. However, Arnie is more like a pet...... not only because of his looks, but he is actually as friendly as he looks...


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

That is really gross...these poor things can be ugly enough without being obese!


----------

